# Récupérer Playlist ipod vers itunes.



## Grug (6 Avril 2009)

Mes recherches n'ayant rien donné, je pose ma question :

comment récupérer la ou les playlist d'un ipod.
Par playlist j'entends *liste des morceaux*, pas les morceaux eux même. (là j'ai trouvé plein de réponses 

Ayant changé mes morceaux de DD, et n'ayant pas réussi à ce qu'itunes comprenne qu'ils avaient changé de DD, je les ai réimportés dans itunes.
parfait, mais mes playlist ont disparues.

Mon ipod (8Go) contenant des morceaux (qui se trouvent aussi sur mon DD) j'aimerais juste recuperer les playlist sans avoir à les refaire, et ainsi pouvoir les completer.

merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Avril 2009)

Senuti le fait apparemment :



> Playlists &#8212; Senuti not only reads playlists, but it allows you to transfer them back to your computer as well. A simple drag and drop action within the application will not only copy songs to your computer and add them to iTunes, but it will make a new playlist with the same name and add all of the songs to that list.



Tu as testé?

Il y a peut être une option permettant de ne pas copier les morceaux, mais seulement la playlist...


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2009)

yep, je  vais voir ça, mais je voudrais juste (only) transférer la playlist (sans les morceaux, sinon comme je connais itunes, ça va me faire des doublons


----------



## DeepDark (6 Avril 2009)

Ceci dit, comment tu as voulu importer tes playlists?

Tu as tenté :



> Voici comment archiver ou utiliser les listes de lecture sur un autre ordinateur :
> 
> - Pour archiver une seule liste de lecture ou lutiliser dans iTunes sur un autre ordinateur, sélectionnez-la (sous Listes de lecture), choisissez Fichier > Bibliothèque > Exporter la liste de lecture, puis spécifiez XML dans le menu local Format.
> 
> ...




C'est peut être plus simple 
(et mois prise de tête )


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2009)

C'est les playlists qui sont dans mon ipod que je voudrais importer dans itunes.
les playlist d'itunes je les ai pas archivées, du coup il n'y en a plus.


----------



## scalino (29 Octobre 2011)

La solution de DeepDark marche !
Il suffit en fait de connecter son iPod ou iPhone à iTunes, exporter les playlists présentes dans celui-ci en fichier txt, puis les réimporter dans iTunes et si les mp3 sont bien encore dans la bibliothèque iTunes il les ajoutera directement aux nouvelles playlists importées comme celles présentes sur l'iPhone ou iPod.

Merci !


----------



## TheGoldenBoy187 (21 Février 2012)

Personnellement ça marche pas&#8230;


----------



## ThoTokio (28 Juillet 2012)

EDIT : message à supprimer


----------

